
Michael Burry of ‘The Big Short’ says he has found the next market bubble - ak39
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/04/the-big-shorts-michael-burry-says-he-has-found-the-next-market-bubble.html
======
mehhh
Passive stock funds have consistently beat actively managed funds for decades,
in part due to the high fees actively managed funds charge.

Even with a severe haircut, I doubt the passive funds will fare worse than
actively managed funds.

